# Arbeitsspeicher nur zur Hälfte nutzbar, Bios Dualchannel



## Orias_ (17. Mai 2016)

Asrock 970 Pro3 R2.0

2 x Kingston KVR1333D3N9H/8G Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (DDR3 Non-ECC CL9 DIMM, 240-pin, 1.5V) von Asrock als kompatibel aufgeführt

AMD Phenom 6 1090T

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 960 AMP Edition 4096MB DDR5 128B

Be Quiet Pure Power L8 - Cm 530 W

SSD + normale Festplatte

 

Guten Morgen,

 

nachdem ich meiner alten Möhre ein Update in Sachen Mainboard, Grafikkarte und Arbeitsspeicher spendiert habe, gibt es ein kleines Problem.

 

1) Im Bios werden beide RIegel mit je 8 GB erkannt, jedoch nur im SIngle Mode. Ich habe Sie in die Slots A1 und B1 gesteckt wie im Handbuch vorgesehen.

 

2) Windows 7 64 bit zeigt mir die vollen 16 GB an jedoch so: Arbeitsspeicher 16 GB (7,96 nutzbar)

 

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar und freue mich wenn jemand eine Idee hat.

 

Viele Grüße


----------



## squats (17. Mai 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CEwAno-JSc

 

im Bios kannst du im OCTweaker nochmal deine DRAM angucken, mal speziell Channel Interleaving


----------



## ZAM (17. Mai 2016)

- BIOS Update auf dem neuesten Stand?
- Hast du Windows 7 Home Basic (Kann nur max. 8) oder Home Premium?
- Alternativ: Windows-Taste + R -> msconfig -> [Start] -> [Eweiterte Startoptionen] -> Häkchen weg bei "Maximaler Speicher" -> Reboot


----------



## Orias_ (19. Mai 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CEwAno-JSc
 
im Bios kannst du im OCTweaker nochmal deine DRAM angucken, mal speziell Channel Interleaving



Was genau soll ich da angucken? Es gibt da etwas das heißt unganged Mode, wenn ich das auf Auto stelle dann bootet er nur noch wenn ich nur einen Riegel drinnen habe! Das aus dem Video hat nix geholfen!


----------



## Orias_ (19. Mai 2016)

- BIOS Update auf dem neuesten Stand?
- Hast du Windows 7 Home Basic (Kann nur max. 8) oder Home Premium?
- Alternativ: Windows-Taste + R -> msconfig -> [Start] -> [Eweiterte Startoptionen] -> Häkchen weg bei "Maximaler Speicher" -> Reboot



Hallo,

Ich habe Premium. BIOS ist aktuell. 

Will ich den Chipsatz Treiber aktualisieren, Download von der Asrock Seite, dann und ich kann das nicht glauben, dann werden erstmal alle USB Treiber deinstalliert.

Ich habe also keine Maus und keine Tastatur, im Bios ja, ab Windows nix mehr. Nur mit vielen Versuchen könnte ich den pc dann zurück setzen. Cataclyst Installation wird auch einfach abgebrochen.

Grüße


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2016)

Das ist heftig - das Catalyst-Paket auf der ASROCK-Seite sieht auch irgendwie "alt" aus, aber mal davon ab: Vom Bauchgefühl her würde ich sagen das Board hat einen Schmiss.

 

Du kannst dich aber gern auch mal ans Forum von unseren Kollegen von PC Games Hardware wenden. Du kannst dich da mit deinem buffed-Account auch einloggen. 

 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/

 

Gruß

ZAM


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Mai 2016)

Vom Bauchgefühl her würde ich sagen das Board hat einen Schmiss.


Das gleiche Bauchgefühl hatte ich beim Lesen des letzten Beitrags auch. Wollte aber nicht der "Doomsday Prophet" sein.


----------



## Danilo1995 (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo hat das Board 4 ram blöcke, wenn ja dann mach mal einen Speicher auf A1 und den anderen auf A2 also immer zwischen einen RAM Riegel ein platz frei lassen dann dürfte es funktionieren War bei mir auch so.

Mfg


----------

